# 45 Gallon Bow FOWLR Stocking questions



## krruzic (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi guys I am new to the saltwater and I am starting a 45 gallon bowfront FOWLR.
I am planning to have these fish..
Valentini Puffer
Flame Angel
Firefish
Mandarin Dragonet

Or

A pair of Clowns
Valentini Puffer
With Some Corals

Any and all Suggestions Welcome 

Thanks!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Skip the Mandarin. Low survival rate in smaller tanks. They are slow eaters and often hard to convert to non-live foods, so need large mature tanks with lots of live pods and mysis shrimp running around in the live rock to survive.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

in my opinion id only go fowler if you have a larger tank. I think you should go with a reef and I don't see why you cant have any of the fish you want in that besides the puffer and id skip the mandarin


----------



## krruzic (Mar 2, 2016)

So it would be okay to do the flame angel, firefish and 2 Clowns with corals?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I think so every fish is different though


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Skip the Mandarin. Low survival rate in smaller tanks. They are slow eaters and often hard to convert to non-live foods, so need large mature tanks with lots of live pods and mysis shrimp running around in the live rock to survive.


#1 to this advice on Mandarin's and as Dino says would not go fowler with that size of tank the angel, firefish and clowns would be fine with some Live rock and corals.
Don't rush the tank and add your live stock slowly after your tank is cycled. good luck


----------



## krruzic (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the advice greatly appreciated 

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------

